# Collar and lead for Rally



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am guessing you mean the chain with the fabric that runs under it. I think you can use it, but might suggest a martingale instead, especially for novice. If you have a chain and you have any tight leash/collar pulling and the judge can hear it you will lose points for tight lead. You can use any leash that is 4 feet or longer, but for a toy or mini I would suggest using a six foot leash so that you can make sure the slack is obvious by having it hang down a bit from the collar. In AKC excellent you used to have to have a six foot leash for the honor exercise, but that no longer applies. 

I have never used any kind of metal chain collar in rally or obedience. For Lily I use a rolled leather collar with a buckle as her working collar. She now associates that collar with going in the ring to trial since that is the only time I use it. For Peeves I have used a Martingale for his beginner novice and his rally work.

Good luck, you will have a lot of fun.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I am looking at some rolled leather collars now and think I will go with one from here.
Custom Leather Dog Collars l Hand Made Leather Dog Collars

I am thinking about purple. Think that will be ok to a judge? Just hate to get a plain black or brown! LOL!! Just gotta have a little cutesy !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Those look lovely and fine for any venue. Colors are fine. I have a number of matching leashes and collars for Lily, but mostly use them for outside the working ring. I have been known to putt a pretty one on for awards at the end of a class.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Spud normally walked off leash on a stroll. With his usual flat collar. 

I used a plain, black slip lead for him in the Rally trials. It was his 'working' lead... and he knew it.


----------

